# Counter-Strike Update



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I'm not sure where this qualifies....but here goes. There is an update for CS that has been out for quite some time on the internet. When you install CS you get a utility that connects to their server to download it. For some reason, it won't work for me. I run the utility and it says my connection is invalid. I am on a T3 connection through my school's LAN. There are a few possible reasons for this problem. Recently, the school has been having problems with a few servers and a few others have been down, and in addition network traffic has been considerably slower than usual. (However, since yesterday or so things seem to be working fine) The second possibility is the firewall. The school has a pretty strong firewall that could be interfering with the utility. (this is very possible, but other people seem to be getting it fine--I haven't had to get this update while on campus so I can't say for sure that it is or isn't the firewall) The last possibility I see is that my own firewall (BlackICE) could be interfering, but I don't think so because I've tried getting the update with BlackICE both on and off. Thanks for any help.




Windows 2000 Professional, SP3
P4, 640 RDRam
T3 connection


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Don't worry, this query does seem to be related more to the internet than to the game, so you have in fact posted it correctly. At leasy you're not wondering how to fit a hard-drive...

Anyway, you mention that you are connected via a College/Uni campus LAN. I'm not entirely sure about their set-up (I've not yet reached that stage LOL ) but in my school, all of the web traffic is routed to a central proxy server owned by Highland Council. The point of all this is that the council have disabled downloading files for the school and for where my Mum works (also Highland Council), and so I assume this applies to all departments connected to it.

As I said, I'm not sure what the set-up is at further education level, so you are going to have to fill us in on some details. Is there a proxy server that could be doing this? If not, does it affect all downloads or just this one? If it is the latter then you should blame the CS crew and ask them about it.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Have you tried just downloading the full 1.5 update patch? Instead of using the patch downloader utility. You don't actually need it too obtain the latest CS and HL versions. Head to http://www.counter-strike.net and have a look on the right hand side for the links to the downloads. If you aren't sure what CS version you currently have, then the safest bet is the CS 1.5 Full upgrade. That will upgrade any existing copy of CS to 1.5. You may also need to update you HL version as well. Head to http://www.planethalf-life.com for the latest updates. 
Of course you may be using CS Retail, and then you need a different patch, which can be obtained from the CS website listed above. Hope you sort it out. good luck.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I have CS Retail. Actualy, I was just going to ask where I can just go download it...so you beat me to it.  Corrosive: as far as this patch utility goes, if it is the firewall, it is just because of the utility and not because I'm trying to download something. The only upstream traffic blocked by the firewall is file-sharing apps such as KaZaA and the like.

Thanks for the links AtreideS.


----------



## ThePal (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey guys.

To get the new Steam, click here:

http://www.gamershell.com/download_1048.shtml

It's great.. Altough still in beta, it's addicting as hell.

My username is Chicken L0rd, BTW, so add me to yer friend lists


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

1.6 will becoming out early summer.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok.....I got the 1.5 update but now I'm getting errors. After v1.5 is installed, I get this 'OSDMenu' error when I try to connect to a server. When I uninstall, not everything is deleted either. Any ideas?

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?postid=801974>


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Sorry.....forgot the attachment... 

*edit:*

Ok....just checked and after CS is uninstalled, there is still 490 MB in the Counter-Strike folder, let alone what may still be out there in the winnt folder, ect. Also...I've uninstaled CS with the 1.5 update before on other computers and I'm pretty sure everything was deleted.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok I have no idea what's going on here. Even if I uninstall and delete everything and try to play with just the outdated version, I still get this ODSMenu error. If I use "The All-Seeing Eye" to connect to a server it will try and connect, tell me the ececutable is out of date and try and update it.....and then it closes and gives me the error. Also, it doesn't ask me for my key anymore. The only time I have ever put in the key was after the first time it was installed...which tells me that no matter what I do I can't completely uninstall this thing. Anybody know what is going on?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi duece!

Don't know if this will be helpful somehow, but OSDMenu.exe appears to be associated with Creative software. 

Maybe a sound card driver update (or rollback) might help, if you've got a SoundBlaster or Audigy card. Games and sound often conflict in the strangest ways....


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

OMG! I never thought of that. I bet you it is for the creative remote center. I'll close it out and see what happens........


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well that did the trick. For anyone trying to play CS with a SB Audigy, all you need to do is close down the remote center before you play and you won't get the error. Also, even though the Audigy supports EAX, I would suggest not using it in CS. It sounds terrible. Thanks everybody.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well I guess I'm just full of problems lately. 

There are two copies of CS retail back at my house and I thought I was using the key that wasn't in use, but I was wrong and now two people are trying to use the same key. I could just use the other one and that would solve the problem...but I seem to be stuck with the key that I first used. Even if I uninstall it seems I can't change the key...it won't ask for it anymore when I reinstall. Anybody know how to change it?


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Ok I figured it out. The key is in the registry. If anybody is need of changing their CS key, this is how you do it. Open up regedit and navigate to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Counter-Strike\Settings". If you don't have the CS retail version, it will probably say Half-Life instead of Counter-Strike. Find the key named "key" and double-click and select "modify". This is your cd key...type in the new key and you are good to go.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

that's neat to know.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Yes, it's pretty nice.


Just a note to anybody using my method above.....if you change your key in the registry, you don't include the hyphens.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

There are also a few little programs that change the CD-Key for you. I guess they are good if your scared of Regedit. It can be quite a scary place at times.


----------



## TrainRide (Jul 20, 2003)

You can also get Half-Life patches from: http://www.halflifesource.com


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you know where to get the 1.6 update for counter-strike 1.0?

PS. Your help will be much appreciated


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

http://www.steampowered.com


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

McTimson said:


> http://www.steampowered.com


McTimson, i have been there and they do not clearly explain how to get the updates. =/


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Go there, click 'Get Steam Now', and install Steam. CS 1.6 is through the Steam system, you have to update and play it through Steam.


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

McTimson said:


> Go there, click 'Get Steam Now', and install Steam. CS 1.6 is through the Steam system, you have to update and play it through Steam.


I already have steam, and my CS is on CD =/


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Then click 'add games' in Steam, and you can add your CD-key there, and you'll have CS 1.6.


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

ah, I see


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

When I try to submit my cd key, it says "The product code you've entered has already been activated by an existing steam account, and is therefore invalid. Your subscription to Half-Life platinum pack has not been sompleted." what should i do?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Have you entered your Half-Life CD-key there before? Are you sure you don't already have CS installed?


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I do already have CS installed, but i do not recall entering my Half life: Counter Strike CD key on steam before.


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know what to do =(


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

When you click on 'My Games' within Steam, what comes up?


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Counter-strike * Shortcut - Ready
Counter-strike * Pre-load complete
Half-life * Pre-load complete


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

Counter-strike * shortcut - ready
Counter-strike * Pre-load complete
Half-life * Pre-load complete


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

And what happens when you double-click the Counter-Strike shortcut?


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

It says "Failed to launch Counter-Strike"


----------



## Camper_x45 (Oct 5, 2007)

@('..')@


----------

